# DO YOU KNOW WHAT DAY IT IS??!?!?!?!



## AWP (Sep 7, 2015)

MONDAY! THE BEST GODDAMN DAY OF THE WEEK!!!! MONDAY, MONDAY, MONDAY!!!!!! IF YOU'RE AWAKE, THEN DON'T GO TO SLEEP. IF YOU KNOW SOMEONE WHO IS ALSEEP THEN WAKE THEM UP!!!!!! IF YOU'RE JUST WAKING UP THEN YOU'VE HIT THE LOTTERY!!!!! MONDAY'S HERE AND THE ONLY DAY BETTER THAN A MONDAY IS ANOTHER MONDAY!!!!!!

MAKE A FRIEND, MAKE AN ENEMY, OR MAKE AN ORPHAN, IT DOES NOT MATTER!!!!!!! DELIVER A BABY, DELIVER A PIZZA, OR DELIVER A THROAT PUNCH, BUT DON'T DO IT HALF-ASSED!!!!! THE GREATEST SIN ON A MONDAY IS TO DO NOTHING!!!!!

NO GO OUT AND SPREAD THE POWER OF MONDAY LIKE MAGIC JOHNSON AT A SWINGER'S CONVENTION!!!!!!!

FREEDOM!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grunt (Sep 7, 2015)

Well said indeed!

After all...Monday's are 1/7th of our lives!


----------



## medicchick (Sep 7, 2015)

My calendar says it's Sunday.:-/:-"


----------



## AWP (Sep 7, 2015)

0430 ZULU AS I TYPE THIS WHICH MAKES IT A MONDAY!!!!!!!!!! BESIDES, YOU DON'T WANT AN EARLY MONDAY?!?!?!?!?!? THAT DOESN'T MAKE ANY SENSE!!!!!!!!


----------



## policemedic (Sep 7, 2015)

Monday usually isn't Monday for me.  Should I celebrate on the calendar day, the actual day, the solstice, 'my' Monday, Zulu time Monday?

Fuck it, it's 5 o'clock somewhere.


----------



## medicchick (Sep 7, 2015)

I don't work so Mondays don't matter.  I just have to get Bibby to school and back to bed I can go.


----------



## AWP (Sep 7, 2015)

policemedic said:


> Monday usually isn't Monday for me.  Should I celebrate on the calendar day, the actual day, the solstice, 'my' Monday, Zulu time Monday?
> 
> Fuck it, it's 5 o'clock somewhere.



TODAY IS MY FRIDAY BUT THAT DOESN'T STOP ME FROM MONDAY'ING OUT! MONDAY IS IMMORTAL, LIKE JESUS, FREEDOM, PIZZA, AND A PUPPY'S LOVE!!!!!!!!



medicchick said:


> I don't work so Mondays don't matter.  I just have to get Bibby to school and back to bed I can go.



YOUR DISREGARD FOR MONDAY WON'T SHAKE ME! IN FACT, I'LL SHAKE IT OFF BECAUSE IF YOU WON'T RECOGNIZE THE BEST DAY OF ALL TIME THEN NO ONE CAN HELP YOU!!!!!!!!!! EVEN CANADIANS LIKE MONDAY AND CANADIANS ARE MENTALLY CHALLENGED! THAT IS A SCIENTIFIC FACT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 7, 2015)

YOU'RE A CUNT.


----------



## digrar (Sep 7, 2015)

It's Monday here too, although it's day 6 of the swing, so it's more like a Wednesday, tomorrow is essentially a Thursday and Wednesday is Friday, to be followed by 5 Saturdays and a Sunday.


----------



## Marine0311 (Sep 7, 2015)

I just got a freedom boner.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 7, 2015)

I'm off 'cause it's a holiday.
Work harder, so I can take more time off.


----------



## Dame (Sep 7, 2015)

Labor day... 

Painting day!


----------



## x SF med (Sep 7, 2015)

His meds still haven't arrived ...   bummer for us.


----------



## Totentanz (Sep 7, 2015)

Go home camel, you're drunk.


----------



## AWP (Sep 7, 2015)

EVERY MONDAY I WILL MOTIVATE YOU AND THAT'S THE BOTTOM LINE BECAUSE FREEFALLING SAID SO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 7, 2015)

x SF med said:


> His meds still haven't arrived ...   bummer for us.



Prolly an air mixture adjustment is over due:-".


----------



## Muppet (Sep 7, 2015)

My penis can get only so erect! Hell! Maybe I will even get to be a paramedic today and not not give out taxi rides! Here's to monday!

M.


----------



## Muppet (Sep 7, 2015)

x SF med said:


> His meds still haven't arrived ...   bummer for us.



Maybe I should send him some of my Lexapro?

M.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 7, 2015)

Somebody hit a little of the ol' chrystal meth before starting this thread.  Or Rip-It, I hear from reliable sources they're pretty much the same thing.


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 7, 2015)

Hump day? This is my favorite weekend.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 7, 2015)

Someone must have fucked with his coffee.  I can send meds but they may put him in a coma.


----------



## CDG (Sep 7, 2015)

I spent my Monday doing admin classes for day 1 of the Veterans Fire Corps program.  Handful of USAF types, a couple Marines, 1 Navy guy, and 2 Army guys.  There's also a civilian team from Indiana.  We're all together at the Grand Canyon for 2 weeks and then pushing out to our project sites.


----------



## Marine0311 (Sep 7, 2015)

I think we should invade a third world country!


----------



## AWP (Sep 7, 2015)

YOU CAN DIS MONDAY ALL YOU LIKE, BUT I'LL BE BACK NEXT WEEK WITH MORE MOTIVATION! THE ONLY REASON NOT TO BE MOTIVATED ON MONDAY IS BECAUSE YOU DIED ON SUNDAY!

FREEDOM!!!!!!!


----------



## Muppet (Sep 7, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> YOU CAN DIS MONDAY ALL YOU LIKE, BUT I'LL BE BACK NEXT WEEK WITH MORE MOTIVATION! THE ONLY REASON NOT TO BE MOTIVATED ON MONDAY IS BECAUSE YOU DIED ON SUNDAY!
> 
> FREEDOM!!!!!!!



Decaf bro!

M.


----------



## Muppet (Sep 8, 2015)

Lol...

M.


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 8, 2015)

Fuck, I just got myself a red, white and blue Freedom Boner. 

Looks like it's the Union Jack, though.


----------



## Salt USMC (Sep 8, 2015)

And now it is tuesday.  How dull.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 8, 2015)

Deathy McDeath said:


> And now it is tuesday.  How dull.



Nah it's Taco Tuesday!


----------



## Gunz (Sep 8, 2015)

S.H.I.T. Sure Happy It's Tuesday.


----------



## Muppet (Sep 8, 2015)

RackMaster said:


> Nah it's Taco Tuesday!
> 
> View attachment 14010



Tacos!

M.


----------



## Brill (Sep 8, 2015)

“Taco Tuesday is the only thing holding this damn country together,” Odierno announced loudly at a press conference, clearly out of fucks to give.

Duffleblog.


----------

